# [OFFICIAL] College Basketball 2009



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is the spot to discuss the weeks games in NCAA Basketball. Since we have fun in the football thread, we figured one for basketball would be appropriate as well.

Make a prediction for your Final Four in Indianapolis!


Preseason rankings here:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/rankings

:thumb01:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

My prediction is look out for the penn state nittany lions this year... I smell a big ten championship...:thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

My Kentucky Wildcats had their first Exhibition of the season last night and looked good even without John Wall Playing. I can't wait to see the next one this Friday night. I really want them to live up to their #5 ranking...We deserve a good year finally dammmit! :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> My Kentucky Wildcats had their first Exhibition of the season last night and looked good even without John Wall Playing. I can't wait to see the next one this Friday night. I really want them to live up to their #5 ranking...We deserve a good year finally dammmit! :thumbsup:


Yeah I'll be rooting for Kentucky this year... They're due this year..


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

About to head out and watch the second exhibition game of the season! Get to see what John Wall does against someone other than his own team, even though it is against Clarion. I still am excited to have basketball season starting! :happy01:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Watched UK vs Morehead tonight. Cat's look pretty good, Patrick Patterson and Eric Bledsoe are something else. John Wall didn't get to play since it was the second game of his stupid suspension. As soon as he is back next game it will be awesomely fun to be a wildcat!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Man I am having a conversation in here with myself...


Cats had a good showing against Rider today(whoopity-doo right?) THey beat them like they should have and might have discovered that they can finally guard a three point shot...



Anyone else even watching college basketball?? :confused02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Further carrying on the conversation with myself in here...


FIRST TEAM IN COLLEGE BASKETBALL TO 2000 WINS! F YOU UNC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Well...I guess I will try one more time to get this thread going...I can't believe there are no more college hoops fans on here,especially this close to March Madness! :thumbsup:


My Cats are #1!!! And it's about time!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am a Maryland Terps fan. Hopefully they can get something going this year. They have been pretty crappy ever since getting their National Championship. They lost most of their top players that year and did a terrible job scouting and drafting. They haven't really scouted good talent in the last few years. Hopefully they can turn it around somewhat this year!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG..someone else posting in this thread finally FTW!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> OMG..someone else posting in this thread finally FTW!!!


C'mon DW I couldn't leave you hangin! I saw you were all lonely and had to jump in!!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, it has been kind of lonely in here talking to myself. No one wants to discuss basketball with me since my Wildcats are kicking so much ass... :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> Yes, it has been kind of lonely in here talking to myself. No one wants to discuss basketball with me since my Wildcats are kicking so much ass... :thumb02:


...I am leaving...

Haha. Well I see that Maryland is receiving votes to get into the top 25 so that keeps me happy for now!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*March Madness is here!*

Discuss NCAA Mens Basketball in here.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nova dug the grave for my bracket and Kansas buried it. :thumbsdown: Unbelievable day.

Gonzaga is gonna give Cuse problems tomorrow imo and Cal looked damn good against 'Ville.

Cornell should get past Wisconsin easily. I've got A&M over Purdue, Pitt over Xavier, West Virginia over Mizzou, Ohio State over Ga Tech, and Mich State over Maryland.

Kentucky is my pick to win it all, now that the Jayhawks are out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Kansas killed a lot of peoples brackets lol. I was surprised when Georgetown went down earlier in the week as well.

GO TERPS!!!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

We already have a NCAA basketball thread stickied so I will merge this one...


And my Wildcats...just Wow! I love it!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Darkwraith said:


> We already have a NCAA basketball thread stickied so I will merge this one...
> 
> 
> And my Wildcats...just Wow! I love it!!!


I am really pulling for the Terps. They have Michigan State next!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Cuse is playing great even WITHOUT Onuaku.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dagger in the heart of Maryland there...great comeback, hats off to them :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That was a tough loss right there...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh man...Kansas and Louisville both losing made my weekend...I love MArch Madness...at elast until the _madness _befalls my won team...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

So whose team is still in the tournament?! My Cats won again last night wooohooo!


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kentucky looks like a legit championship caliber team right now. :thumbsup: Thought Cornell would have given you guys more problems but they didn't.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Kentucky looks like a legit championship caliber team right now. :thumbsup: Thought Cornell would have given you guys more problems but they didn't.


Kentucky looked bad at the start of the game though. They are definitely still a powerhouse right now though.

I thought Syracuse was gonna win their game. I was surprised to see them go down.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Kentucky looked bad at the start of the game though. They are definitely still a powerhouse right now though.
> 
> I thought Syracuse was gonna win their game. I was surprised to see them go down.


Yeah, they did look shaky the first 10 minutes or so but then found their rhythm.

And yep, Syracuse let me down. They missed Onuaku last night.

Interesting game between UNI/Mich State tonight. Thinking the Spartans lose this one...


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

The first few minutes made me shake me had and curse my TV, but they looked good the remainder...for the most part anyway. Either way, I am ecstatic that they are doing well! I have been waiting since the late 90's for a run like this lol


----------

